# super clean hawthorne.



## dxmadman (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to check out a old lot for sell,The lady showed me a old storm cellar,hadnt been opened for years,i saw an old bike covered in dust, i drug it out.The lady told me it was her old bike fom 40 years ago,she told me it got hit years ago so she stored it down in the cellar and just forgot about it,after cleaning it up sparkled like a jewel,almost perfect ! but the fork was bent,i found a similar forf did the best best paint match i could do, This hawthone is all original down to the Motgomary Wards riverside tires to the Wards batteries inside the light! I re trued the wheels and repacked the bearings, the only thing not original was the stem. The original did not fit the new fork. Could any body tell me more about the year of this bike and model Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2011)

Cleaned up nice! It's built by Snyder co., and no serial info out there. But, my educated guess is mid to late 60s. Sometime around the mid 60s, they changed the chainguard toi this style, it's smaller than the older one. And somewhere closer to 1970, they changed their chainring to a 3 spoke style. That frame style originally came out in 1958.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful! However, I would remove the Ward's batteries and just preserve them as a conversational piece. Old batteries and tanks don't mix. :eek:


----------



## robertc (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say that what you have there is a beautiful old girl. Great find


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 21, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Beautiful! However, I would remove the Ward's batteries and just preserve them as a conversational piece. Old batteries and tanks don't mix. :eek:




You bet i did ,i put some new ones in the light,Bright as a Train! Those batteries are cool looking just as clean as the bike. I'll post picks of em later.


----------

